# Carrying Windsocks?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What do you guys carry your windsocks in? Bags, totes, suitcases....? 
I tried a 6 slot honker bag and found it to be a pain in the a**. Anyone use those utility tubs that are plastic and have the snap on lids? How about a regular decoy bag?
Just looking for ideas.
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

50 gallon totes.

Bad thing is decoys get dirty in em. But its the easiest. ANd they float.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks,
I just bought one and am going to give it a try.

Good shooting,
Dan


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

TXFowlers used to carry a decoy "sling" made just for carrying windsocks. Not sure if they offer it anymore but it was the easiest and best way I've seen to carry windsock type decoys out into a field. Tubs are ok if ya can drive in or have a 4 wheeler but otherwise you gotta get the tubs out of the field when hunting and IMO that is just added work. Those slings could be thrown into a blind or wherever. Wish I could find the slings again cause I'd have them for our Deadlys.

Alex


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I use a laundry bag you can buy at your local walmart. They have a shoulder strap. You can fit about 5 doz headed north winds in them.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Chuck Smith said:


> I use a laundry bag you can buy at your local walmart. They have a shoulder strap. You can fit about 5 doz headed north winds in them.


Really. I looked at them the other day. about 5 bucks or so. 
Never would have thought that. Do they hold up pretty good?
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

I also use the 50 gallon tubs, and can fit 200 or so northwinds in it, 1/2 with heads, the other rolled up and stuffed in there.


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

hockey bags work awsome carry about 150-200 in one bag


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

hockey bags all the way. strap three bags on your shoulder and you have an easy go into the field.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I use the 50 gal tubs with the hinged lid. 3 containers hold 35 dozen dekes. They are stackable and have handles.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dfischer,

They have held up for three years. I used to have 180 Northwinds headed in three laundry bags.

I forgot about the hockey bag. This year I put all my north winds in the hockey bag along with 100 head less. I have room for more. But I do put all the heads into one of the laundry bags. So it all depends on how many decoys you have.

I also found one camo hockey bag that I bought from gander mt about 3 years ago and just tried it this spring it worked great. But for less than $5 a piece you could carry many in the laundry bags.


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

me and my friends built a crate that looks a big box with four long handles coming off of it. inside there is long slots just big enough for the rebar. The rebar goes in one side while the rag slides all the way to the top of the rebar and is draped over the edge into a seperate compartment. This way the rebar and rag are not touching but still assembeled. Takes a little longer to put in and out but keeps everything clean and not in a big mess.


----------



## buckmaster (Apr 16, 2003)

Explain more about this box with the re-bar in it. We use big rubbermaid totes, but the socks get so muddy. And I don't like cleaning those bodies.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

How come you dekes are getting so muddy? Are you totes full of mud? I drilled holes in the bottom of my rubbermaid containers. IMO moisture is not good for any hunting equipment. When I pick up or put my dekes out I position the totes far enough apart so I can take them right out and put them out witthout just dumping them on the ground. Same deal when we pack up. 1 guy picking them up and the other rolling them up and right back into the tote without them being thrown on the ground. I use my hunting equipment, I don't abuse it. I paid 7$ per container and they have saved me so much time and frustration that I wouldn't think of doing it any other way. Another thing I do in the off season it to set out all the dekes on the lawn right before a good rain. Let em sit for a day to dry and they are good to go. It may not work if you live in the city, my lawn is 40 acres.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

yeah, I don't even like the idea of my socks getting wet. Mud can't be a good thing for them.

Dan


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Deadly decoys bags are $50 a piece. You can get well over 200 sillos socks into one of those babies. We have 1200 sillo socks in 4 deadly decoy bags.


----------



## ringnek (Oct 14, 2006)

When we pull our windsock decoys with 1/4" stakes I wear a glove on my left hand. grab the stake with the right and slide the stake between the thumb and finger on gloved hand from under the windsock to stake bottom. Mud is gone. toss it into a bin or sled and you won't have to worry about muddy decoys.


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

will see if i can get a pic of are sweet box for you guys


----------

